# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005)



## Guest (2. Apr 2007)

bei mir sieht das anders aus..


# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine: 
# 
# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x02d2855d, pid=3216, tip=3488
#
#Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM  (1.4.2_14-b05 mixed mode)
#
#Problematic frame: 
# C [awt.dll+0x9855d]
# 
# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid1932.log 
# 
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit: 
# http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp 


kann mir jemand helfen??? muss meine abschlussarbeit schrieben..nur das geht so nciht..


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Apr 2007)

Aus irgendeinem Grund im Zusammenhang mit der nativen Bibliothek awt.dll stürzt die VM ab.
Vielleicht hilft eine Neuinstallation der JRE. Hast du schon mal versucht, das Programm auf einem anderen Rechner auszuführen?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2007)

Denkbar ist zum Beispiel ein Problem mit dem Treiber der Grafikkarte.
Am besten eine aktuellere JRE versuchen und wenn das nichts nützt einen anderen Treiber.


----------

